# TTC 1st Child, naturally, 35, cycle #2



## SloanPet77

Hi All, 

So I have been bouncing around different forums trying to figure out where I fit in. The TTC 1st time crowd are all 20 somethings, and it makes me feel like an old lady! But I also feel like the 35 an older are mostly on the journey of IVF etc. I am 35, married 1 year, TTC our first, naturally. Stopped BCP July 1st. I am just using ovulation calculator and today I finally broke down and got the FR OPK ($46! wowza!).

I am currently on CD 8, with 30 day cycles. Should be O sometime around the 18th? but not quite sure. The calculator says it should be Aug 18-22 however I always feel it right around CD 11?

Anyhow thats my story, if you want to be buddies! :muaha::muaha:


----------



## TennesseeMom

I'm also new to the forums, and I'm 35. Me and my husband have been married for almost ten years. We have a 14 year old son, an 8 year old daughter, and just decided we really wanted another (we've been tossing around the idea for about a year, but didn't want to try until we were both POSITIVE.) This will be our first month trying, and I'm just now coming off of AF so we shall see! :) My chart says O at around the 21st. I'm pretty nervous, because I'm not as young as I used to be lol. My Mom seems to be tossing out opinions here and there that she thinks I'm too old for another, and that I should rethink it, etc. "You're giving up your life. You have one kid nearly out the door, and the other half way there. Are you crazy?" The way I see it, I have ZERO regrets about either one of my children, and I'm not ready to be put out to pasture yet! lol. I just hope my body agrees with me, so I won't hear an "I told you so" out of her next. lol Good luck to you! :)


----------



## SloanPet77

Hey there Tennessee! 

The decision is for you and your husband to make, not your mother. Even if you have kids almost out the door doesnt mean you stop being a mom anyway. Your a mom for life and if thats what you chose to do then go for it and dont ask peoples opinions. Do you think maybe your mom just thinks she will have to babysit and she doesnt want to anymore?

DH and i got into a fight last night so he refused to DTD with me :( so im not sure if anything will happen this month. He is resentful that we didnt DTD everyday before and all of a sudden I am using him. Not sure how to make him feel special and not a sperm bank? any suggesstions?


----------



## MalaMae

Hi girls,

I'm 36, ttc #1 for 24 months. Trying naturally, I'm not very keen on the idea of IVF since my results are fine.
Tennesse, it's your family, it's between you and your partner, and nobody should interfere, not even mom.

Sloan, I ran into the same issue, but I solved it :) He didn't liked it that the sex became as a task/duty. So meanwhile I started taking different supplements among which was the Maca root known to increase the sex desire. So I started "asking" for sex (I'm not calling it BD in front of him- he loses the desire when he hears that) not only during ovulation, but random times in the month, even during period, random times in the day. He loved that I suddenly became so active and he blamed that to the supplements. Problem solved. The Maca did increase my libido and I'm not accused of using him anymore. :)

So to both of you- make babies and have fun while making them :)


----------



## TennesseeMom

I agree, it is our decision. And as for her being afraid of having to babysit, that has NEVER came into play. I have had a sitter for my kids TWO TIMES total their entire lives lol. My mom lives 3 and a half hours away currently. She moved about six months ago to be closer to her new husbands family and grandkids, and she watches them for his daughter daily. I think maybe shes upset that now that shes moved closer to his family , now I may have a baby that she wont be as much a part of as shed like to be, although she does come up for visits about once every two months. I think also she worries about our finances. We do fine. We do not have many bills, and we are not in debt to anyone. No credit cards or anything. However we are a one income family as I stay home with the kids, so I think she worries about how tight money will be, but hey.. I'm okay with broke and happy. lol So long as bills get paid, I'm not worried about having "extras". I can also totally relate to your stories about your OHs, lol. My husband told me the other night , "Gee you just suck the fun right out of everything" but luckily he laughed after lol, so I'm trying to not talk about it so much. I do know hes just as much on board as I am though, because I asked him tonight, "So what if we're jumping the gun?.. What if we're making a mistake having another?". His response was , "Nooo , you cant just change your mind!" lol


----------



## SloanPet77

Malamae welcome! Glad your here. What CD are you on?
Tennessee glad to hear hubby is so supportive! When do you girls ovulate and plan to test?


----------



## TennesseeMom

should Ovulate around the 23rd. Plan to test on Sept. 8th. :)


----------



## MalaMae

I'm on CD4, ovulation probably on Aug. 29th. As for testing, I'm taking temperature, so I usually have a dip before ovulation.


----------



## Smilinggirl

SloanPet77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I have been bouncing around different forums trying to figure out where I fit in. The TTC 1st time crowd are all 20 somethings, and it makes me feel like an old lady! But I also feel like the 35 an older are mostly on the journey of IVF etc. I am 35, married 1 year, TTC our first, naturally. Stopped BCP July 1st. I am just using ovulation calculator and today I finally broke down and got the FR OPK ($46! wowza!).
> 
> I am currently on CD 8, with 30 day cycles. Should be O sometime around the 18th? but not quite sure. The calculator says it should be Aug 18-22 however I always feel it right around CD 11?
> 
> Anyhow thats my story, if you want to be buddies! :muaha::muaha:

Hi, 
My doctor told me that it takes at least 3 months to get the BC pill out of your system. He advised me not to TTC until after 3 months after being on BC. I am sure you will conceive soon.


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok sounds good ladies! I am testing sept 2nd! We DTD aug 16, 18 and plan on the 20th and 22nd! Hope that covers it! So I guess I'll be the first to test on our group.

Smilingirl thank you for the tip on BC I think that varies because my dr said I could be pg within 2 weeks of being off. I have had a very regular cycle my entire life and according to the opk I am ovulating right on schedule, so we will see!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hello. I am still relatively new to this site, but I have spent the past 2 months on the TTC #1 thread. Since I was not technically 35 yet, I did not feel 'qualified' to go anywhere else. However, like Sloan, I kind of felt like the 'older' woman of the threads. I am a part of a great thread though. Great ladies! I just would like to be with ladies similar to my age that know all that comes with TTC after 35. 

DH and I have been married since April. The two years prior to the wedding we were not trying, not preventing, but after the wedding we decided to get serious about it. He will be 29 in about 2 weeks and I turned 35 last weekend. I have PCOS, but I do ovulate. My cycles are longer, but now that I started Pregnitude a month and a half ago, they are shortening. Last cycle was 48 days and this cycle should be around 37. It's a good start! 

I am currently in my TWW at 7DPO. I am trying to hold out to test until Sunday, but my willpower wavers! We will see if I can hold out. This cycle I have had tender breasts since 2DPO which is quite insane really. My temps also look better and I had a dip yesterday at 6DPO. All the same, I am trying to stay cynical and grounded to avoid disappointment again.

Anyhow, I hope you don't mind me joining in on your thread. Best of luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## MalaMae

Girls,
What OPK are you using? I just bought "First response" digital 20 pack and it says once LH is detected the digital reader shuts down. WTH?! $60 per month for that??
Anybody using something cheaper?


----------



## SloanPet77

Welcome Elpha! yes you are absolutely welcom here! I am only 2 DPO (I think?) so your ahead of me, i am testing Sept 2nd.

Malamae, i am also using the first response OPK 20 pack. It helped but threw me off because i didnt really even notice that I had surged until i layed out all the sticks next to eachother and thought maybe I O'd on the 19th according to the sticks but I felt it yesterday so I obviously missed my window because we only had sex on the 18th, 20th, and 21st? So if I O'd on the 22nd i am probably out right? Do you girls ever get bad ovulation pains? this month was a first for me but it literally felt like AF cramps and even made my upper inner thighs ache?


----------



## SloanPet77

Elphabaa77 said:


> Hello. I am still relatively new to this site, but I have spent the past 2 months on the TTC #1 thread. Since I was not technically 35 yet, I did not feel 'qualified' to go anywhere else. However, like Sloan, I kind of felt like the 'older' woman of the threads. I am a part of a great thread though. Great ladies! I just would like to be with ladies similar to my age that know all that comes with TTC after 35.
> 
> DH and I have been married since April. The two years prior to the wedding we were not trying, not preventing, but after the wedding we decided to get serious about it. He will be 29 in about 2 weeks and I turned 35 last weekend. I have PCOS, but I do ovulate. My cycles are longer, but now that I started Pregnitude a month and a half ago, they are shortening. Last cycle was 48 days and this cycle should be around 37. It's a good start!
> 
> I am currently in my TWW at 7DPO. I am trying to hold out to test until Sunday, but my willpower wavers! We will see if I can hold out. This cycle I have had tender breasts since 2DPO which is quite insane really. My temps also look better and I had a dip yesterday at 6DPO. All the same, I am trying to stay cynical and grounded to avoid disappointment again.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope you don't mind me joining in on your thread. Best of luck and :dust: to all!

Also what exactly is PCOS? I keep hearing it but am not sure what it is?


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan, the sticks just show + and -, there is no faint or strong lines, these are some new digital. You said "layed out all the sticks next to eachother"- are those the regular pee ones or digital?
If you had sex on 21st and O on 22nd, should be fine, the sperm should live 3 days.

As for ovulation pains I use to have really bad ones, cramps on the right side (at the beginning I thought is appendicitis). But since I started going to a chiropractor (almost a year) I don't feel anything, I don't even feel when I get the period now.
I know it's stupid but I kinda miss those ovulation cramps- at least I knew when I ovulated.


----------



## SloanPet77

Oh I didnt see the + - ones? Yes mine are the lines. Next month I am going to do way more DTD at the end and less at the begining, I always thought I O'd around CD 12 but it looks like its closer to 16? I am so lost, I guess we can just do it for 7 days in a row? You dont O until next week right?


----------



## Elphabaa77

PCOS is polycystic ovary syndrome. I believe nine is mild compared to most. I am what they consider nontraditional because I have irregular cycles but I still have them and I do ovulate. A lot of women with PCOS never ovulate without medical intervention. Instead, the egg they try to release never fully matures and releases and the follicle turns into a cyst which after awhile can appear like a string of pearls on the ovary. This happens typically because of androgens in their system like testosterone and estrogen dominance. The testosterone can also cause unwanted back hair, hair on the upper lip, thinning hair, acne, and contribute to obesity. It often goes undiagnosed too! There is a lot more to it, but that is the rundown. I am on Metformin for the insulin resistance part and I take the new (to the US) supplement Pregnitude to help regulate my cycles. It seems to be working so far.

I use Internet cheapies for OPK. I bought 100 Wondfo dip strips and 20 pregnancy tests bundled together for $25 on amazon. They work just as well as the First Response (not digi) and Answer tests I used. I actually had a terrible time with the First Response ones. I also just started using the Preseed external lubricant. The inserts weirded me out a little, but it is supposed to only help the 'little guys' swim. 

I am going to start using the Ovacue Fertility monitor with vaginal sensor next cycle because the OPKs can be so confusing. I found a use monitor on eBay for half the new price and I bought vaginal sensor new. It is supposed to help irregular folks like me!


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan, I was reading some doctor's article that O on 14-16 day is good since the egg has time to mature. How long is your luteal phase?
I should ovulate around Aug. 27-29 (13-15 CD). This month besides the BBT, I'm using OPK and saliva test. I'm trying to pinpoint it.

Elphabaa, thanks for the tip. That's a great price for OPK. I hear the Fertility monitor is great especially if you are irregular. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I will! I am excited to try it actually.  So many good stories about it.


----------



## SloanPet77

I have no idea on my lutheal phase? I have 30 day cycles on the dot. I think I O'd on CD 61 or 17?


----------



## Elphabaa77

SloanPet77 said:


> I have no idea on my lutheal phase? I have 30 day cycles on the dot. I think I O'd on CD 61 or 17?

16 would be a good guess with a 30 day cycle. The average luteal phase is 14 days, but a lit of women range between 12 and 16 day luteal phases. Mine has been exactly 12 days the past 2 cycles. It needs to be at least 10 days or it might indicate a progesterone deficiency(also common in PCOS women). Estrogen peaks before ovulation and Progesterone peaks after ovulation. It is what makes your temp rise after ovulation if you chart temps.


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan, we have similar periods :) I guess you have 13-14 DPO which is perfect. 
Elphabaa, mine was 12-13 days DPO and with B6 (later B Complex) I extended it to 14-15 days :)


----------



## SloanPet77

hey you gals should get the app "P tracker lite" the app has a flower on the front. i just logged in all my info and it nailed my ovulation date to a T! my girlfriend used the app and got pregnant her first try, no opk or anything. check it out, if you have iphones!


----------



## Elphabaa77

SloanPet77 said:


> hey you gals should get the app "P tracker lite" the app has a flower on the front. i just logged in all my info and it nailed my ovulation date to a T! my girlfriend used the app and got pregnant her first try, no opk or anything. check it out, if you have iphones!

I do have an iPhone. I am already using My Days and Fertility Friend. Since my cycles change so much I find they all have a hard time predicting for me. My Days is especially terrible but I have been using it for over 2 years just to track periods before so there is a lot of data in there for me. I also use countdowntopregnancy.com but it isn't an app, it is just a place where I can over obsess on two week wait symptoms and pregnancy test stats by DPO. They also have charting and symptom trackers.

B12 is actually very good!  It helps with the Myo-Inositol production in your body which helps keep your hormones in line which in turn helps to regulate your cycle to a normal range and make the eggs better. The Pregnitude I take contains Myo-Inositol and Folic Acid. PCOS women are typically deficient in B and D vitamins. My OBGYN has me taking prescription prenatals as well. I have been on the Metformin and an over the counter prenatal since May. The Pregnitude and prescription prenatals I started in July. It is supposed to take at least 3 months to start seeing a change with the Pregnitude, but after a month and a half I am already seeing one. My luteal phase may have been 14 days last month, it was hard to tell for sure when I ovulated because my temps had a slow rise. I thought I O'd 2 days earlier than Fertility Friend did. I will know better this time around since ovulation was more obvious.


----------



## MalaMae

I'm using too My Days and Fertilty Friend. My days have been using it for a year and just recently discovered Fertility Friend. I like this one.
Anyway I ran into a problem, so as I said previously, this month beside the charting, I'm using OPK and saliva monitor.
The BBT doesn't show ovulation (an I always have a pre-O dip), but the O stick showed "+". Today is my CD 10 (sounds too early for ovulation) . Saliva test shows ferning as well.
I cannot retest because the fancy digital "First response" SHUTS DOWN PERMANENTLY after a positive test, so I'm left with 15 tests (sticks) and I have to buy new package (already paid $60 for this one).
I don't know what am I pissed at more- possible early ovulation or that I spent so much money on ovuation test.


----------



## Elphabaa77

MalaMae said:


> I'm using too My Days and Fertilty Friend. My days have been using it for a year and just recently discovered Fertility Friend. I like this one.
> Anyway I ran into a problem, so as I said previously, this month beside the charting, I'm using OPK and saliva monitor.
> The BBT doesn't show ovulation (an I always have a pre-O dip), but the O stick showed "+". Today is my CD 10 (sounds too early for ovulation) . Saliva test shows ferning as well.
> I cannot retest because the fancy digital "First response" SHUTS DOWN PERMANENTLY after a positive test, so I'm left with 15 tests (sticks) and I have to buy new package (already paid $60 for this one).
> I don't know what am I pissed at more- possible early ovulation or that I spent so much money on ovuation test.


Can you link your chart on Fertility Friend? Cycles can vary every time and ovulating on CD10 isn't unheard of. If you got a + OPK and see some ferning on your saliva scope, I think you should be sure to BD! I have never heard of the First Response digital tests, sounds like a crap test if you pay for that many tests and it shuts down when it shows a positive. I have been told the Clear Blue Easy Digital OPKs do not do that. They are just a simple stick like a pregnancy test, and they are even all packaged separately so that you do not have to worry about using them in 30 days. At least that is my understanding. Nobody has ever reported a problem with them. 

Fertility Friend won't show when you O, it will only confirm it after your temps spike so I guess the only way you will know for sure is if your temp spikes and stays up. I would be BD'ing just in case! There is still time. Unless Hubby won't be home?

Good luck!


----------



## MalaMae

Elphabaa77 said:


> MalaMae said:
> 
> 
> I'm using too My Days and Fertilty Friend. My days have been using it for a year and just recently discovered Fertility Friend. I like this one.
> Anyway I ran into a problem, so as I said previously, this month beside the charting, I'm using OPK and saliva monitor.
> The BBT doesn't show ovulation (an I always have a pre-O dip), but the O stick showed "+". Today is my CD 10 (sounds too early for ovulation) . Saliva test shows ferning as well.
> I cannot retest because the fancy digital "First response" SHUTS DOWN PERMANENTLY after a positive test, so I'm left with 15 tests (sticks) and I have to buy new package (already paid $60 for this one).
> I don't know what am I pissed at more- possible early ovulation or that I spent so much money on ovuation test.
> 
> 
> Can you link your chart on Fertility Friend? Cycles can vary every time and ovulating on CD10 isn't unheard of. If you got a + OPK and see some ferning on your saliva scope, I think you should be sure to BD! I have never heard of the First Response digital tests, sounds like a crap test if you pay for that many tests and it shuts down when it shows a positive. I have been told the Clear Blue Easy Digital OPKs do not do that. They are just a simple stick like a pregnancy test, and they are even all packaged separately so that you do not have to worry about using them in 30 days. At least that is my understanding. Nobody has ever reported a problem with them.
> 
> Fertility Friend won't show when you O, it will only confirm it after your temps spike so I guess the only way you will know for sure is if your temp spikes and stays up. I would be BD'ing just in case! There is still time. Unless Hubby won't be home?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I always have big O dip, but on the otherhand I may not have it this month.

I checked the cervix and the mucus too- the cervix is still low and the mucus is still creamy- so no O according to this.:wacko:

I guess more :sex: for us :winkwink: Hubby is very happy for this. He said he smelled me this morning that I'm ovulating. :haha:

As for the the chart, let's see if this link works (it should show current and last period):
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3daab1


----------



## MalaMae

Sorry to be annoying, but suddenly I feel so stressed :cry:. After this I may actually give up charting, OPK, saliva monitor and everything (except talking to you girls:))!
Just have :sex: every second day. More fun and no stress, right?!


----------



## Elphabaa77

MalaMae said:


> Elphabaa77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalaMae said:
> 
> 
> I'm using too My Days and Fertilty Friend. My days have been using it for a year and just recently discovered Fertility Friend. I like this one.
> Anyway I ran into a problem, so as I said previously, this month beside the charting, I'm using OPK and saliva monitor.
> The BBT doesn't show ovulation (an I always have a pre-O dip), but the O stick showed "+". Today is my CD 10 (sounds too early for ovulation) . Saliva test shows ferning as well.
> I cannot retest because the fancy digital "First response" SHUTS DOWN PERMANENTLY after a positive test, so I'm left with 15 tests (sticks) and I have to buy new package (already paid $60 for this one).
> I don't know what am I pissed at more- possible early ovulation or that I spent so much money on ovuation test.
> 
> 
> Can you link your chart on Fertility Friend? Cycles can vary every time and ovulating on CD10 isn't unheard of. If you got a + OPK and see some ferning on your saliva scope, I think you should be sure to BD! I have never heard of the First Response digital tests, sounds like a crap test if you pay for that many tests and it shuts down when it shows a positive. I have been told the Clear Blue Easy Digital OPKs do not do that. They are just a simple stick like a pregnancy test, and they are even all packaged separately so that you do not have to worry about using them in 30 days. At least that is my understanding. Nobody has ever reported a problem with them.
> 
> Fertility Friend won't show when you O, it will only confirm it after your temps spike so I guess the only way you will know for sure is if your temp spikes and stays up. I would be BD'ing just in case! There is still time. Unless Hubby won't be home?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I always have big O dip, but on the otherhand I may not have it this month.
> 
> I checked the cervix and the mucus too- the cervix is still low and the mucus is still creamy- so no O according to this.:wacko:
> 
> I guess more :sex: for us :winkwink: Hubby is very happy for this. He said he smelled me this morning that I'm ovulating. :haha:
> 
> As for the the chart, let's see if this link works (it should show current and last period):
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3daab1Click to expand...

Well, I guess it is hard to tell for sure. I would agree with you, it doesn't really 'look' like you are O'ing and the ovulation test may have been faulty. Plus, I have read those saliva ferning scopes can be really hard to read. So maybe you didn't? It sucks you spent so much on OPKs that don't seem to have worked for you at all!!! Maybe when you can, just purchase the cheapies on Amazon. Look for Wondfo, although I know people use the cheapies from the early pregnancy tests website and are fine with those. 

Although, since the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) seems to have great results, why not BD anyhow if your hubby is up for it? That is when you BD every other day up until you get your surge, then you BD every day until your temp spikes, wait one day, and then BD again the next day. :sex: is always good for baby making, regardless of other ways to predict ovulation! :haha:


----------



## MalaMae

Elphabaa!! Thanks so much!!!
I'll definitely take your advice re: BD and cheap O tests!

If nothing else, so much :sex: is great as workout and makes you happy, as well :haha:


----------



## SloanPet77

sorry about the opk test, that totally sucks! At least the FR ones that i have last for two months and you can take as many as you want? I think the SMEP is the best way to go! I start DTD on CD 11 and continue every other day until a positive OPK then i DTD everyday until the day after O. when you think about it its only really 5 days of DTD? thats not bad. I am so confident in that app i got, thats all i am going to do nest month other than SMEP of course.

Malamae will this be your first baby? Elpha how about you? I know you told me in earlier threads but I forgot. malamae just DTD like crazy! I also heard that is makes a difference if the woman has an orgasm sorry TMI but its true! even if you have to use a helping device, they say it increases your chances! xoxo


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies!! This is a great thread. :flower:

SloanPet, TennesseeMom, I'm 37, DH is 29... we started TTC and tried for 3 months (no BFP... boo) and this month we're taking a break, but will start TTC again next month. My plan is to TTC naturally for 6-7 months total and then go get tests to make sure everything is ok! I have 28-day cycles on the dot, and am very regular, so I'm hoping that will lead to a BFP soon.

MalaMae - Wow, I can't believe the FR Digi OPK shuts down after a positive!!! That sucks!! I did an OPK the past 2 months and just bought the drugstore-brand (RiteAid) that's supposed to be the same as the Answer OPK. It's $17/month, you get 20 strips that you dip, and they seemed to work ok both months! I got a positive on CD 14 one month and a positive on CD 15 the next (right when I should for the 28-day cycle, so I was glad about that). 
I know what you mean about DH reacting differently to BD'ing!! The first month we TTC, he got pretty nervous and couldn't even finish a couple times!! The 2nd month it was better b/c I didn't talk so much about TTC, and last month was totally fine (and back to being fun again, thankfully). It seems like he likes it a LOT more if HE initiates instead of me, so now I think my plan of attack will be to kinda see if I can turn him on, and then walk away and let him come after me (that sems to be what usually happens, although not on purpose!!) :D

Smilinggirl - it's definitely your decision when to start TTC after coming off of BCP's, but for reference, my best friend went off her BCP's and got pregnant that same month!! She has a very happy, smart, healthy 4-year-old now. 

Elphabaa - I just got married too!! We got married in April, and started TTC in May. 

AFM - I think next month I'll do the SMEP too!! I think I'll try to start BD'ing on CD8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 (assuming I ovulate on CD 14... I'll do another OPK to make sure). I'm taking a RainbowLight Prenatal One multivitamin, RainbowLight DHA, extra folic acid, and CoQ10. The CoQ10 thread is the whole reason I joined this forum... I just started taking it, and am hoping it helps give me a BFP like several women in that thread!! :D

:dust:


----------



## SloanPet77

Welcome Moondust!

what does the CoQ10 do? I am taking New Chapter Perfect Prenatals and Nordic Natural DHA.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SMEP isn't that much BD'ing if you have a normal cycle! ;-) however when your cycle can push 40 or even 50 days... you get burnt out.

This would be our first, no kids yet.

I have heard good things about CoQ10, I just don't want to overdo any of the supplements yet. My OBGYN put me on prescription prenatals but I don't know what brand they are? She also put me on Pregnitude for PCOS. I started to take Royal Jelly but I stopped. Figured until fertility work ups in January I should keep to what my doc said for now. However, the CoQ10 is peaking my interest.


----------



## MalaMae

Love this thread!!!
Girls, you are hilarious!
Moondust, love your BD plan. I use to do plans like that and it worked, now we are back to normal with no pressure on both of us.
Sloan, spicing up the sex is always great! :) And yes, this will be our first baby (and first pregnancy ever).
I still can't believe that the FR Digi OPK is such a crap! I'm buying the cheap ones.
As for the CoQ10- I know that it should increase the quality of the egg, and is safe to take it through the whole month.

Girls, what supplements are you taking? Do you have any specific schedule?
Mine is the following (started mid of April):
-through the whole month: Prenatal, vit. C and B-complex, Raw Honey with Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen, and CoQ10
-CD1-Ovulation add: Evening Primrose Oil
-CD5-Ovulation add: Dong Quai
-CD5-AF add: Maca
-Ovulation-AF adding: Omega
I know it sounds a lot, but I decided to give it a try after 2 y. TTC. They are all safe, except for the Dong Quai (which I'm not taking a full dose).These are all towards imroving egg quality, bringing more blood to uterus, increasing mucus.


----------



## Elphabaa77

If you are concerned with cervical mucus production, have you thought about using Preseed lubricant? We started with it this past cycle. It was pretttttty enjoyable! :blush: Plus, unlike other lubricants, it helps the little guys. 

I am only on the prenatals, metformin (for PCOS insulin resistance), and the Pregnitude supplement. It helps with egg quality and cycle regulation, supposed to help other PCOS symptoms too.

What is Dong Quai?


----------



## tryin36

Wow! Some girls I have something in common with!! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks, but haven't found any conversations I wanted to join. I am 36, DH is 29 we were married in April (although been together 8 yrs). Started TTC #1 in June. I've been on BCP for at least 15 yrs and have endomeriosis. My doctor doesn't think I should have a problems conceiving naturally though. I've only had one AF since getting off the BCP and I am currently on CD36. The last cycle was 35 from time of ending BCP till AF and I did O with lots of EWCM and sore bb's. This cycle I'm not sure if I o'd and my bb's have been so sore for the last few days I decided to do OPK just in case, but nothing. I'm so confused!!!!


----------



## MalaMae

Enjoyable with Pre-seed?! I'm getting it right away :winkwink:
Dong Quai is for inviting the period back, regulates it, balances the hormones, increases the blood flow to uterus etc. Here's a website, it may be more helpfull than me :): https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html
(the website has pretty good info about everything)


----------



## MalaMae

Welcome, Tryin36! It is pretty amazing thread. Are you taking any supplements?

Elphabaa, what's in the Pregnitude supplement?


----------



## tryin36

THANKS! I'm fairly naive to all this TTC stuff. The only thing I'm taking is prenatals and metheldopa for HTN. I thought I would get a BFP this morning, but BFN. I've benn peeing like crazy and my bb's are so sore and still no AF, but I'm only one day late if I go off what my last cycle was. But maybe my cycles are all screwed up. I'm such an impatient person and a complete control freak. This is torture for me because I can't control it and I already feel like it's taking too long, even though I know it's not. Crazy!


----------



## Elphabaa77

MalaMae said:


> Welcome, Tryin36! It is pretty amazing thread. Are you taking any supplements?
> 
> Elphabaa, what's in the Pregnitude supplement?

Pregnitude is simply 2G Myo-Inositol and 200mg Folic Acid in the form of a powder that you take twice a day. You mix it with 8oz of water and drink it. Mostly it is used to treat PCOS women, BUT nothing has ever said that is couldn't be beneficial to non-PCOS women. 

The lady at the following link: https://futurefords.wordpress.com/2012/08/07/pregnitude/ has a few links in her blog that can tell you more and whether or not it is right for you. Like I said, mostly it has been used in PCOS women... but honestly, there are a lot of PCOS women out there that are not diagnosed because doctors do not know enough about it, or will not test. To be 100% honest, my doctor never did anything more than a insulin resistance test for me and from the results marked me as suspected PCOS. I also have irregular cycles and when I was younger I would only have a cycle 2-3 times a year. Those are a bit of a red flag for PCOS. Plus, I am overweight. So, it was at least an educated assumption, but I have never had my androgen levels checked or ultrasounds done to confirm. I was just put on Metformin years ago, and then just recently in June told to start Pregnitude. I don't have the typical 'high testosterone' signs that other PCOS women have, like thinning hair, hair on the upper lip, hair on the back, dark patches of skin, or issues with acne... so I would consider myself non-traditional. I had a girl who has researched PCOS extensively once tell me I need to have my thyroid checked because that could be my real issue. She wasn't a doctor and I am not taking her advice at this time. I have no real signs of a thyroid issue and I hate when people try to scare me! I am not going to pay all that money to have testing done just to 'be sure' when no doctor ever suspected it. I have a high deductible HSA insurance plan and $3,000 comes out of pocket before insurance covers anything. I have been saving the money in my health savings account for fertility related testing, not tests related to being a hypochondriac.

Okay....... that was a bit excessive. lol I guess I am super grumpy this morning, probably a sign the :witch: will be here Tuesday as I figured. ANYHOW... Myo-Inositol is a form of vitamin B, but an easier form to process. Our bodies make Myo-Inositol on it's own, but in some women not enough. So the Pregnitude aids with that and helps to make more follicular fluid to help the eggs mature better. Something that I am sure could be useful to us 35+ folks, with or without PCOS. However, I am no doctor. That is my disclaimer. :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

tryin36 said:


> THANKS! I'm fairly naive to all this TTC stuff. The only thing I'm taking is prenatals and metheldopa for HTN. I thought I would get a BFP this morning, but BFN. I've benn peeing like crazy and my bb's are so sore and still no AF, but I'm only one day late if I go off what my last cycle was. But maybe my cycles are all screwed up. I'm such an impatient person and a complete control freak. This is torture for me because I can't control it and I already feel like it's taking too long, even though I know it's not. Crazy!

<~~~~ Fellow control freak who knows EXACTLY how you are feeling right now! I just feel like something is wrong and this won't happen naturally, so I want fertility testing now! (control freak thing) I have no patience and I just want to feel like I am doing everything possible to get pregnant. I feel like I have had problems forever just because hubby and I haven't tried to prevent anything the whole time we were together. However, 2 years of not trying, not preventing followed by 4 months of actively trying using OPKs, charting BBT and CM, and taking prenatals, metformin, and pregnitude... well, I suppose it really hasn't been that long. :shrug: I mean, who other than a control freak, would spend $160 on an OvaCue Fertility Monitor and another $100 on the vaginal sensor to go with it when she only had 2 cycles with BFN's under her belt. (Been TTC since the end of April, but am only just finishing up cycle 3 thanks to long cycles) :rofl: Although, if this is going to be a long struggle, this monitor was probably a good investment over OPKs.

Welcome and Good Luck!


----------



## SloanPet77

Welsom trying36!

good morning ladies! Well I am on DPO 5 and have absolutley no symptons, so probably out. Probably better since we partied all weekend, went to San fransisco for the America's Cup.

I have hear really really great thinks about pre-seed! Elpha are you doing SMEP?


----------



## SloanPet77

SloanPet77 said:


> Welsom trying36!
> 
> good morning ladies! Well I am on DPO 5 and have absolutley no symptons, so probably out. Probably better since we partied all weekend, went to San fransisco for the America's Cup.
> 
> I have hear really really great thinks about pre-seed! Elpha are you doing SMEP?

hahaha wow! whats up with my spelling! sorry, i am work and typing fast, on the sly!


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan, DPO5? Don't think about it, don't obsess. :))) I'm telling you as an "obsessive control freak" person :)) 
It may be too early to have any kind of symptoms and you may not have symptoms at all. Just have more :sex:, just for the fun of it :)
Woman's body is weird! I just ovulated on CD10. What's up with that?!


----------



## MalaMae

Elphabaa, I did ovulate on CD 10 (!!!) Go figure!
The temperature shift just showed that, too. I guess the OPK was ok after all.

Anyone of you girls know why ovulation happens earlier sometimes? Mine was usually CD13-CD15.


----------



## moondust7

Hi ladies! Hope you had a great weekend. I wish I didn't have to work this week!!!

SloanPet & Elphabaa - I just started taking CoQ10 about 2 weeks ago. I take 200mg two times a day, so 400mg total. It's supposed to increse the energy inside the egg... basically it gives energy to older eggs! It's an antioxidant, and you'll find it in the vitamin isle pretty much everywhere vitamins are sold. Look at the first post in the thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/misc/paperclip.gif Research "Supplement CoQ10 could be key to pregnancy for older women" I actually read that entire thread. Several women in that thread started taking CoQ10 and got pregnant 3 months later - pretty cool. It takes 3 months for the CoQ10 to be fully effective since it takes our eggs 3 months to mature before they are ovulated! (fun new fact I never knew before).

SloanPet - How do you like the New Chapter Perfect Prenatals? I think those are supposed to be some of the best (I'm not sure why they're supposed to be so good, but I've read a lot of ladies really prefer them).

Tryin36 - Hi!! We have a lot in common. I got married in April too. I'm 37 and DH is 29. We started TTC in May!

Elphabaa & MalaMae - haha totally with you two on being obsessive-compulsive. LOL

In addition to the RainbowLight Prental One and RainbowLight Smart Essentials DHA, I'm also taking 400mg CoQ10, an extra 400 mcg folic acid (the prenatals already have 800mcg folic acid), 1000mg vit C, 400mg vit E, and calcium. I also take Evening Primrose Oil. For the first 2 weeks of my cycle, I take everything above. For the 2nd 2 weeks, after ovulation, I just do the prenatal, DHA, folic acid, and calcium. 

I also bought a tube of Pre-seed and love it! In addition to the supplements, I try to drink 1-2 glasses of whole milk a day.


----------



## SloanPet77

what is the whole milk supposed to do? is that just for calcium? I did a ton of research on prenatals and the new chapter had the bet reviews and had all the reccomended dosages of everything you need. I absolutley love them! super easy to take,no after taste, and i can take them on an empty stomache. I also love the nordic DHA because they are strawberry flavored so no yucky fish burps!

Malamae, i know i am obsessing i just hate waiting because I know Im not pregnant but still feel guilty to drink just in case, and DH wants to pack in all this party time before the BFP, so im being drug around the world! lol not that i am complaining! 

I have no idea about the early ovulation? I think ill get preseed for next months trying session!


----------



## SloanPet77

Ii have to start using spell check before sending!!!!!!!!!! Duh


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sloan - I have 'attempted' the SMEP, but hubby typically gets too burnt out. It works for a few days... then he is just too tired. I don't have the 'typical' predictable fertile period that women with a normal cycle have... so what should just be about a week of SMEP turns into 2-3 weeks of it because I am just never really quite sure when I am going to ovulate. Hopefully as this Pregnitude supplements keeps working in my system and shortening my cycles, I will get a better handle on it. Then I can have more success getting the hubby on board (punn intended, :blush:).

Moondust & Tryin36 - I was also just married this past April. 

MalaMae- Our bodies are just weird. It doesn't take much to throw them off. CD10 isn't that big of a difference and still a totally normal O day. They say that is why a lot of women 'miss' their O day, because they think they O on the same day every month. It doesn't always work that way. Trust me, with irregular cycles, I KNOW!!! I would probably be doing a cartwheel for a CD10 ovulation!  Heck, I almost did one for a CD25 ovulation this past cycle!!! 

As far as CoQ10, I am going to hold off for now, although it sounds VERY promising. From my understanding, my Pregnitude should have a very similar effect but in a 'supportive to PCOS' type of way. Although, if we are not pregnant by January, I will ask my OBGYN her thoughts on it when we go in for fertility workups. 

Those of you that have used Preseed, are you using the external or the internal applicators? I am not sure what it is about the internal applicators, but I feel like it takes the spontaneity out of BD'ing. You have to stop to insert it, and I think if the hubby had to watch me do that he would probably be more horrified than aroused. ROFL I bet the results are betting with the internal, but for now I guess external is better than nothing. It still works GREAT! :haha:


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan- take a glass of red wine- it's recommended, good for the blood flow too ;)
Moondust- read similar stories about CoQ10. I started taking it just recently.
Elphabaa- try giving your hubby Maca- does amazing things on the libido :), but on the serious side, it has to be hard to have iregular periods. Hopefully soon they'll normalize. Keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## moondust7

SloanPet - whenever I read articles on how to increase fertility, they always say that whole milk helps ovulation (actually any full-fat dairy helps, so cheese, ice cream, yogurt count too). They say that the fat in full-fat dairy is what helps, but you're not supposed to over-do it either (so you don't gain weight, which could hinder ovulation). I think it probably helps EWCM too. Anyways, I've read it in a enough places that I'm making sure to drink it. Plus, it's delicious :D

Elphabaa - Let us know how using the pregnitude goes!! I just bought some pre-seed a month or 2 ago, and inserted it before we started BD'ing once (or maybe twice), but... since then we've just used it externally when we needed more moisture. I agree that it kinda takes some of the romance away. I didn't let my DH watch me put it in when I used it internally, and I did it under the covers, but still. I think I'll just stick with external for now. At the same time too, if you dont think you're producing enough EWCM inside, then I guess it's supposed to help give something for the :spermy: to swim through. :D You can also drink green tea and take Evening Primrose Oil to help increaase CM.


----------



## SloanPet77

Thanks moondust! more reason to eat oreos and milk! only two though!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Moon- I never really thought I had an issue in the CM department. :blush: Quite the opposite really, however the Preseed definitely makes things better! 

Also, the Pregnitude is helping me for sure! I am just not certain what the results are for non-PCOS/insulin resistant women. Mostly it is marketed to them, but I have read where they are sure it can help non-PCOS women as well since it is natural and something our bodies produce anyway. The studies just aren't there for non-PCOS women.

MalaMae- I can barely get hubby to take a multivitamin! ;-) I don't dare give him that though... any other time of the month when we aren't TTC he seems to have more sex drive than I can handle! It just seems convenient the libido goes when I am 'ready to go' if you know what I mean!


----------



## MalaMae

Oh boy, I know what you mean. Same problem here. Took the vitamins for a month and that was it. With the BD same thing as you, I just stopped telling him when I ovulate :)
As for the Pregnitude, I think I'll skip, but definitely will try the Preseed.


----------



## MalaMae

Has anyone of you thought of using TCM?
I read a lot of threads about TCM and acupuncture.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I haven't but my hubby's cousin has tried a Chinese naturopath approach and it did nothing for her. She said she felt better, but what she really needs is to ovulate and have AF on her own without having it induced and chinese Medicene couldn't do that for her. She has done everything but IUI and IVF to conceive and all of the docs she has seen said the only thing left is to lose weight and things could very well be reversed! She also has PCOS and being overweight makes it much worse and she is significantly overweight. So who knows if Chinese Medicene could work for others, I have seen women swear by it.

As for acupuncture, I have considered it but reminded myself I am slightly jumping the gun at this point and since I have crap insurance I pay everything til I hit a $3,000 deductible. I don't have copays, I just pay. *sigh* I may consider it more when I have a couple grand in my health savings account.

I don't know any women personally who did acupuncture for TTC, but also read good things for women who didn't ovulate on their own who DID after a few sessions. Also, both my parents used acupuncture to quit smoking cold turkey and it completely worked! They did that in the early 90's and my Dad never smoked again, but when he passed away unexpectedly in 2010, the stress was too much and Mom started up again. :-(

So I am a firm believer that acupuncture does something but at $60-$100 per session I can't quite convince myself to go yet...


----------



## MalaMae

Sorry to hear about your dad :( Giving your mom a grandchild would be wonderful for her :) I thought that when my father-in-law was sick of lung cancer, that grandchild would at least make him happy in that horrible illness.
Don't worry, I strongly believe that all girls here on this thread, one by one will start conceiving soon (hope never hurts :))

Yeah, acupuncture and TCM works for one, doesn't work for others. I'm determined to try all the natural ways, so the plan is to start in October. Keep my fingers crossed that it will work for me :)
As for the money, thanks God at least blood work, ultrasound and some other tests are free in Canada, but I'll have to pay full price for acupuncture ( I have no insurance for that) :(
I'm telling you, Fertility Clinic is good business to start :)) or anything that has to do with fertility.


----------



## MalaMae

Sorry for my grammar and word choices, sometimes I construct weird sentences. Engish is my second language.:blush:


----------



## Elphabaa77

English is my first language and sometimes I really botch things up!  I know what you mean. :smile:

It is hard for me to know that my children will never know my Dad. He was such a great 'PawPaw' to his other grandkids. They loved him fiercely. My 2 brothers each have 1 daughter and my sister has 2 sons. My Dad always told me I was next, that I needed to give him another granddaughter. His other 2 granddaughters were older because my brothers are older. His first granddaughter was 18 when he died and the other was 10. The boys were younger. One was 4 and the other was 7 when he passed. My Dad actually used to babysit the youngest of the boys up until the day he was admitted to the hospital. If he hadn't, I doubt that little boy would have any memories of his PawPaw at all, but he does. 

My Mom really wants another grandbaby... she is constantly asking if we have had any luck. She knows my struggles and how bad I want this. I hope I can give her this gift.


----------



## SloanPet77

Sorry about your dad Elpha:nope:that is hard.

I caved and took a tet this morning, yes I am only 6DPO but i was hoping for maybe a faint line? Feeling out this month. Not to mention the more i exercise and eat right the fatter I get!! so depressing! oink oink!!


----------



## MalaMae

Elphabaa, I now it's hard, but at least he saw grandkids and had impact on them.
My mom too is asking how are we doing with the fertility thing. Every time we cheer with our glasses, she cheers to me for a baby. Even today, is a big Orthodox holiday and wished us next year to celebrate it with a baby. Oh, boy!

Sloan, maybe it'll happen on 7 or 8 DPO (keep fingers crossed) :) you are so inpatient :) I'm the same one :) I use to do that, but now I wait for the AF to arrive. I actually want to see my period LATE! I've never experienced that :) I know it's silly.
Are you doing some special diet like "fertility diet" or just being careful what you eat?


----------



## Elphabaa77

Funny that you guys should mention diet. I am trying SO hard to find the 'right' things to completely motivate me to get my butt to the gym more. I have beat myself up saying 'Wanting a baby should be ENOUGH motivation! You want a baby more than anything else you have ever wanted in your life and you often say you would do ANYTHING to get pregnant!' All I feel are true statements... but for some reason, I just can't get a regular gym schedule going and I can't figure out why. I did it before and I lost 80lbs (then let myself gain it back), why is it so hard now? I spend so much time trying to figure out why it is hard now. The only thing I can come up with is a subconscious fear that it won't be enough. My hubby's diet is terrible, what if his sperm count is the issue? He has no interest in eating healthy or losing weight. OR what if I lose the weight and it doesn't help me get pregnant? I can't see any other reason for really working at it other than hopefully getting pregnant easier. Yes, there are the health benefits... but I want a baby so bad that if I can't have a baby, why should I care how healthy I am? Why should I care about anything? It is a HORRIBLE attitude to have, but I can't shake it... and I think maybe it is hindering my overall motivation. Until my doctor literally guarantees me that losing weight will get me pregnant, I just have a pessimistic attitude. Although when I had lost the weight before... my cycles started to regulate much better! That I have proven to myself, but that alone does not guarantee getting pregnant. I know my cycles will get better if I could lose even just 30lbs because that is all it took before. 

Gah...... I wish there was some motivation 'cure-all.' I lost that weight before because I wanted to be confident and find somebody to spend the rest of my life with. It obviously worked. Problem is, he loves me just the way I am. lol Shouldn't be a problem, right? He brings home CHEESECAKE when I am dieting!!! *sigh* I love him, but when I need to be dieting I really want to strangle him. :rofl:


----------



## SloanPet77

Malamae, 

I know I have no patients! I want instant gratification all the time! No I am not on a fertility diet, I am on a "I am tired of looking disgusting diet"! I have gained 10 pounds in the past 6 months! I am only 5'4", so 10 pounds looks like 30 on me! (i think I look like Snooki from Jersey Shore!). My husband is super healthy and works out 6 days a week, he wont stand for me being over weight so i feel added pressure. I am not obese (142 lbs), but feel really horrible about myself, and how I look naked. I have outgrown all my clothes and had to buy new. 

I also dont want to go into a pregnancy over weight because that is extra weight to lose after, i want to give myself a running start!

Elpha - Its none of my buisness but do you think your husband doesnt mind if your heavy because then HE wont have to lose weight? Why dont you just start really slow, I think the best way is to take walks together at night, walk the dof maybe? Also make very small changes like cutting out ALL soda, especially diet because it is horrible for you! I just ordered these shakes today called IdealShape. I am going to replace breakfast and lunch with them until I lose 10 pounds. Also not to freak you out or anything but, i have heard if the mother is diabetic while pregnant, that can lead to many complications in the baby, its even been linked to autism. Just things to think about, we all want babies but we also need HEALTHY babies with healthy mothers.:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## SloanPet77

I would be happy to go on a diet journey together with you! Oh also the meal replacement shakes i mentioned above, mix them with coconut milk, or almond milk, never dairy milk as it is super high in suger and fat.


----------



## SloanPet77

uggg sugar (spelling)


----------



## MalaMae

"Snooki from Jersey Shore"- hahahaha :rofl:
I always say, people are not heavy or fat, but happily rounded. And there's nothing wrong with our bodies, but there are little things that creep in our closet and shrink our clothes. :) :)

Now serious. Sloan's plan is actually great. We are doing that. My husband is overweight as well and since I moved to Canada 3 years ago I gained 10 lb (which is a lot for a person being underweight in the past). I just lost 2 lb (yayyy!) with what Sloan said- cut soda, cut sugar (changed it with stevia- natural sweetener), ditched the white flour, cut to 1 coffee/day, change the milk chocolate with chocolate with 70% cocoa, taking walks, roller blading.
Elpha, for me the unexplained infertility was a motivation. I know it's hard when you're not motivated, it took me a while to change. Even today he would bring home CHIPS (love chips), I try to resist (not successful always though) :) Tell your husband that's not nice.


----------



## SloanPet77

sounds great Malamae! I LOVE chips! I will choose salt over sugar anyday! My girlfriend who lived in Canada said all you girls up there are super skinny and fit :haha: lucky duck!

Lets all try to lose 5 pounds? and we can easily do that with a few changes. At least it will keep us distracted from the TWW, or more like two year wait in some cases! :cry:

Elpha and Malamae do you girls have facebook?


----------



## MalaMae

Oh, I forgot to tell you. So several months ago I was doing diet research and started writing down what I can eat. The "fertility diet" was good and told me what am I suppose to eliminate. Then I found TCM diet recommendations and I had to eliminate more food, so I was left with half of ingredients. Then, I found alkaline diet which eliminated half of that. At the end all that was left in the list was green leafy vegetables.
I felt like a cattle. :rofl:

I gave up, I'm sticking to Mediterranean diet :)


----------



## MalaMae

SloanPet77 said:


> sounds great Malamae! I LOVE chips! I will choose salt over sugar anyday! My girlfriend who lived in Canada said all you girls up there are super skinny and fit :haha: lucky duck!
> 
> Lets all try to lose 5 pounds? and we can easily do that with a few changes. At least it will keep us distracted from the TWW, or more like two year wait in some cases! :cry:
> 
> Elpha and Malamae do you girls have facebook?

I'm on facebook :)

As for Canada- not skinny at all, there are a lot of overweight people :) You should see Europe- skinny! Makes me want to go back.

Let's loose 5 lb!


----------



## SloanPet77

haha cattle! I know right? I always eat crap, I am addicted to cheese! :munch::mamafy::mamafy:!!!!

is the diet your on mainly fresh veggies and meat? I would be a vegetarian if i could but its soooo hard! 

um heelo! youtold me your on facebook but not how to find you? mine is xxx


----------



## MalaMae

I just sent you friends request. I'm the one with weird last name (actually 2 last names) :)).
I'll write you later for the diet.


----------



## MalaMae

I'm back.
So mediteranean diet is consisted of a lot of veggies and fish, but also meat is incorporated, stews, soups. All the processed food has to eliminated. The ggod thing is that you are never hungry. Make sure you always buy meat without antibiotics and hormones.
Breakfast: have an egg with cheese, small piece of bread, add some veggie, (u can use butter, never margarine), add a bit of marmalade. Ditch the cereals as they are processed food and full of sugar.
Snack: have a smoothie- any fruit blended with greek yogurt, dark chocolate (70% cocoa or more)
Lunch- this one has to be big, not the dinner: rice, potatoes, quinoa with chicken, beef, lamb, fish, some stew. Always begin the lunch with salad (use only olive oil and vinegar as dressing), then soup, then the main course. Cook the meals with tomoatoes, peppers, garlic, onion and add spices.
Snack: greek yogurt, almonds etc.
Dinner: big bowl of salad or anything that is not carb
In Europe and especially on the Balkan, the lunch is the main meal and is eaten from 1-4 pm. I love eatting at night, but that's what causing me to gain weight.

As for the cooking, check online for Macedonian, Turskish, Lebanese, Greek cooking.


----------



## Elphabaa77

SloanPet77 said:


> Malamae,
> 
> I know I have no patients! I want instant gratification all the time! No I am not on a fertility diet, I am on a "I am tired of looking disgusting diet"! I have gained 10 pounds in the past 6 months! I am only 5'4", so 10 pounds looks like 30 on me! (i think I look like Snooki from Jersey Shore!). My husband is super healthy and works out 6 days a week, he wont stand for me being over weight so i feel added pressure. I am not obese (142 lbs), but feel really horrible about myself, and how I look naked. I have outgrown all my clothes and had to buy new.
> 
> I also dont want to go into a pregnancy over weight because that is extra weight to lose after, i want to give myself a running start!
> 
> Elpha - Its none of my buisness but do you think your husband doesnt mind if your heavy because then HE wont have to lose weight? Why dont you just start really slow, I think the best way is to take walks together at night, walk the dof maybe? Also make very small changes like cutting out ALL soda, especially diet because it is horrible for you! I just ordered these shakes today called IdealShape. I am going to replace breakfast and lunch with them until I lose 10 pounds. Also not to freak you out or anything but, i have heard if the mother is diabetic while pregnant, that can lead to many complications in the baby, its even been linked to autism. Just things to think about, we all want babies but we also need HEALTHY babies with healthy mothers.:hugs::thumbup:

Funny you mention IdealShape. I bought their program shortly after my wedding. I bought the 4 tubs plus 2 bottles of ResveraShape deal that they had. I opted to buy the CDs on iTunes but they didn't download right, but the people at IdealShape were super cool about it and sent me all brain training CDs for free. Their Facebook page is amazing and they are so helpful! I think it is a great program overall and SOOOOOO glad you chose them over Body by Visalus. Seems like everybody does Visalus then they try to shove it down your throat to sell it and get your stuff free. Hate that marketing crap!!! Anyhow, I still have most of 2 tubs left. You should totally get PB2 (peanut butter powder) and mix it with the chocolate in the blender, it tastes like a Reese's blizzard from Dairy Queen. I also used unsweetened Almond Milk with the shakes. Even before IdealShape I used Truvia (stevia) as my sugar substitute for everything and I LOVE Sobe Lifewater 0 calorie and it uses Stevia. I buy the crystal light pure lemonade packs because it also uses Stevia. 

My problem was I tired of the shakes and I mixed them with different fruits and such. They didn't taste bad and were decently filling... but I literally was choking them down because I was tired of drinking my breakfast. :-/ I was doing 2 shakes a day. I did good, I even lost 10lbs my first week! I also think the little bit I did with brain training CDs helped me in terms of drinking a lot more water.

I know what needs to be done and healthy alternatives, I did well with it when I lost 80lbs before. As horrible as it is, I do blame the hubby. We don't have any pets to walk, but he said awhile back he would go for walks with me... but never has. Plus I hate walking. It just doesn't burn calories fast enough for me. I used to go to the gym everyday and spend an hour on the elliptical trainer. I would watch Netflix on the monitor of the machine via my iPhone and the hour would fly. I did so well, but now the hubby just eats terrible and refuses to try anything new. He won't eat any veggies but potatoes and carrots, but ironically... Those are the worst veggies for my PCOS. I need to avoid anything with maltodextrin, simple sugar, and/or high fructose corn syrup as well! Try to find found that doesn't contain maltodextrin!!! It's horrible and is definitely not something hubby will eat.

Hubby won't change his diet or exercise, but we had a talk and he will try to be a little more 'sensitive' about bringing home cheesecake, ice cream, ordering pizza, and things like that. I guess it is a start. I just need to force the willpower! If I lose even 30 lbs things will get better. However, I should lose a total of 150lbs technically. I stopped the shakes for now because I felt I was burnt out and wasting them, also they don't adhere to PCOS diet rules... but they were working so who cares? It is nice to know others using them for sure!

Sheesh! Lengthy post!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Also, I am Candy Baer-Teders on Facebook from Kendallville, Indiana. My profile pic is my sis and I making goofy faces and my cover photo is my nephews posing on letters spelling ZOO.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sloan, I sent you a request because you were easy to find! Same pic on here as there.  MalaMae... you may just have to find me or I will have to attempt on something other than my phone.


----------



## SloanPet77

Yes i got yours and malamaes fb rquest! sounds like you know all the right things to do, its just a matter of putting it into action! I think I am going to try the shakes for breakfast and dinner and just have a big lunch? not sure yet? I really want to lose 10 lbs! n:sleep:ite nite ladies!!


----------



## MalaMae

Elphabaa, found you and sent request. I'm the one with weird 2 last names :)

Sorry, I can't say anything about the shake powders, I've never used them.
I use the Sweet Leaf Organic Stevia Extract (it doesn't have any other ingredient but stevia).

Elphabaa, we can do this! A journey of a tousand miles begins with a single step. The begining is hard, after that it will be easy. The reward is worthy :)))

Good night girls!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

It looks like I have a much greater weight loss journey than you lovely ladies, but I am certainly going to give it a shot... just probably not wholeheartedly until next Tuesday. AF is here in FULL force to me, and with PCOS it is just about a paralyzing experience. I tried to go to the gym last time and I was in so much pain I about passed out on the elliptical. Had to give up after only 20 minutes, which felt like a waste. My gym is also in the city where I work which is 40 minutes from where I live, so it is hard to go on the weekend. I could go for a walk, but I have such a nasty attitude towards walking. It's so boring to walk and to walk alone makes it worse. Then of course, Monday is Labor Day and most likely a family cookout with his family. Pretty much all of his Aunts are morbidly obese and these cookouts usually contain nothing healthy. Their definition of salad is macaroni salad, potato salad, and pasta salad. But they DO use fresh peaches and strawberries........... in their pies! :shrug:

I will do as I usually do and try to watch what I am eating, but the exercise portion won't really come into play until next Tuesday at this point. Well, except I think Hubby and I have a date with some MAJOR yard work this weekend! That will be a workout! 

Maybe come Tuesday I will start up my IdealShape shakes again and break out my motivational jar from June. They had a challenge where you fill a jar with beans, beads, or rocks to represent your important accomplishments. I had a black bead for every pound lost, a clear bead for every day I worked out more than 30 minutes, and a white bead for every day I was under my calorie goal. I may try it out and see if that can work for me again. Maybe I will even get a calendar and reward my self with a sticker each day I go to the gym. Sounds childish, but sometimes it helps to measure your accomplishments and reward yourself. I haven't had my hair cut or colored since before my wedding last April. Maybe I will make that my first reward! I weigh 315 (I am 6 foot tall) right now, maybe when I break through to the 200's I will let myself splurge and get my hair done.


----------



## MalaMae

There is nothing childish about it. Use whatever method to keep you motivated. Actually I like the jar with beads, that is a great idea! Go pamper yourself, new haircut/color makes a woman feel like a new woman, so that may give you another boost :)
And 20 min on elliptical is actually good for a start. That's all I can do :)

Btw, great wedding photos both of you. You two look stunning! Sorry, I was stalking you two a bit :) Candy, beautiful bridesmaid dresses. Nikki, couldn't choose a better place for wedding- heaven on Earth!


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Ladies,
Mind if I join? I am 35, ttc#1. I also have PCOS, but personally hubs and I have ruled out IVF or IUI, it just isn't for us. Just started meeting with a reproductive specialist, and so far everything seems good, which is encouraging. We have been NTNP since we got married in May 2010.
Elphabaa, it sounds like we have a lot in common..... height and weight wise at least! Same height, very close in weight. I am not on any medications yet to assist with pregnancy, but probably next cycle they will start me on Clomid. Waiting on bloodwork to come back, and I have an HSG test for next Tuesday. Lovely to meet you ladies!


----------



## SloanPet77

Thanks Malamae! We loved St. Lucia! Although the food was pretty funky! 

Elpha I was going to say the exact same thing as Malamae! 20 minutes is not a waste! Anything is better than nothing! I also agree that its time to "get your hair did sister"!!! looking better makes you feel better! Go get your hair colored and cut fabulous, buy a new pair of fancy sneakers and just start slow! Diet is actually more important than excercise when it comes to weight loss. Cut your portions back, eat teo pieces of pizza instead of four! Think about how horrible it is going to be adding 30 pounds of pregnancy on to your current weight? PLEASE just start something! We are here for you!!! do it do it do it! I will even write you a meal plan with exactly what to eat for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, and the food will be awsome!


----------



## SloanPet77

sassypants77 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Mind if I join? I am 35, ttc#1. I also have PCOS, but personally hubs and I have ruled out IVF or IUI, it just isn't for us. Just started meeting with a reproductive specialist, and so far everything seems good, which is encouraging. We have been NTNP since we got married in May 2010.
> Elphabaa, it sounds like we have a lot in common..... height and weight wise at least! Same height, very close in weight. I am not on any medications yet to assist with pregnancy, but probably next cycle they will start me on Clomid. Waiting on bloodwork to come back, and I have an HSG test for next Tuesday. Lovely to meet you ladies!

Hi Sassypants! of course you can join!


----------



## SloanPet77

where are my girls at today???:telephone: haha. 

so i am obviously super bored today... anyhow yo wont believe the post I just read. This 21 year old girl is TTC and in all her posts shes going on and on about how her boyfriend hits her! WTH, I kind of went off on her saying how irresponsible it is to bring a child into the world in that situation! none the less why on earth would you want a baby at 21? Travel the world, get a job, go to school, party!! anything but that..... good grief, I just dont get it. I am putting an IUD in my daughter until she is 18 and can have it removed!!!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Wow! That is crazy Sloan! Makes you wonder a bit if she just wants attention. Most battered women don't take to a public forum to tell everybody.

It was a CRAZY day at work... no downtime to catch up on my TTC threads.  

I am definitely going to work at the weight, I know that. Plus I did it before. It just isn't an easy thing without a support system. Not that you guys aren't, but people to go to the gym with me and eat healthy with me 'in person' would help. I tell ya, it is hard to see women BIGGER than me with no problems TTC. 

It can also be harder with PCOS due to the insulin resistance. PCOS women can follow a diet and still gain weight because our bodies seem to turn everything into sugar. If I do start up my shakes again, I think they will be okay but I need to really watch the other food and stay on a low amylose diet which is similar to low carb. Basically I get to be cattle too, but no below ground grown veggies except onion and garlic! No potatoes, sweet or not... no carrots, no radishes... it is a bit crazy!

Hi Sassypants!  Welcome!
Are you on Metformin for your PCOS? Seems to be first line treatment for PCOS'rs. There is also a new supplement called Pregnitude that some refer to as 'natural clomid' for us PCOS women. My OBGYN told me to start it in June and it is already making my cycles shorter. I have also talked to a couple women who only have cycles when taking Provera to induce AF. After 3 months along with a low carb diet and exercise, she started ovulating on her own. 2 calendar perfect 28 day cycles in a row! Very inspirational! 

Thanks MalaMae! I let my bridesmaids choose their own styles so that they felt comfortable. Only stipulation was the clover color, my sister had already called the purple as her's! Lol

Sloan, my cousin went to St. Lucia on her honeymoon last October! They stayed at Sandals and loved it!!! (they are now expecting a daughter in late November)


----------



## sassypants77

Elphabaa, I am actually not currently on anything for the PCOS. I was diagnosed at 22 and all they told me was that when I got married I would want to start trying for kids right away. So 13 years, 100 lbs, and a husband later...I am finally taking it more seriously. I am very fortunate and recently some friends at work and I have been working out a few nights a week. It's a start. I am working on the diet too, but the weekends always kick my butt. Ahhh well, gotta keep trying right!

The weird thing is my periods were terribly irregular, but it seems like since I have gotten married they are a lot more consistent, but last forever. Go figure. Not sure that I was ovulating though. We shall see! I am interested to know what the bloodwork shows. It was a nurse that threw out there they would probably start me on clomid next cycle. Hopefully that works, otherwise we will eventually look into adoption.


----------



## MalaMae

Good evening my ladies!
I was busy with Ikea shopping this afternoon :) love Ikea!
Sloan, Elpha is right, she is attention seeker. When I read a post like that, I just shake my head and move to the next thread. i know she won't hear advices, all she wants to hear is people being sorry for her.
Elpha, maybe going to St.Lucia for vacation will be the trick for BFP :) A bit of rest and relaxation can't hurt. :)

5 DPO- not obesessed at all :nope:, just can't stop analyzing the fertility friend chart :haha:


----------



## Rose38

Hello Sloanpet.

I am 38.5 and trying naturally. I read your post and thought the same, alot over 35 are doing IVF which is great. I am trying naturally (could never afford IVF even if I need it)..
Good luck to you. I am on 2nd cycle now on CD3.
I am trying to pick when I ovulate I think its between day 20 and 24. 
I have not done temping yet. I just use Maybe baby and used the OPK sticks but really ran out before the time in my cycle where i needed them so thinking of buying some more and will start to temp if I am unsuccessful in 2 or more cycles.

Again good luck and keep us posted on your progress. Baby dust to you and everyone trying.


----------



## Elphabaa77

sassypants77 said:


> Elphabaa, I am actually not currently on anything for the PCOS. I was diagnosed at 22 and all they told me was that when I got married I would want to start trying for kids right away. So 13 years, 100 lbs, and a husband later...I am finally taking it more seriously. I am very fortunate and recently some friends at work and I have been working out a few nights a week. It's a start. I am working on the diet too, but the weekends always kick my butt. Ahhh well, gotta keep trying right!
> 
> The weird thing is my periods were terribly irregular, but it seems like since I have gotten married they are a lot more consistent, but last forever. Go figure. Not sure that I was ovulating though. We shall see! I am interested to know what the bloodwork shows. It was a nurse that threw out there they would probably start me on clomid next cycle. Hopefully that works, otherwise we will eventually look into adoption.

Wow, I cannot believe they diagnosed you but never did anything to try to help. Did you have an insulin test done? Especially if we are similar in height and weight, you probably are insulin resistant. Most PCOS women are. I have found from talking to a lot of women that a lot of doctors know very little about PCOS and how to treat it so they don't. Many women's doctors told them they could not conceive at all. It doesn't have to be that way for all of us. Weight loss and exercise will help more than likely, but Metformin has also been proven to help PCOS women to ovulate. The Pregnitude does too. Both help control insulin resistance and by doing so help your hormones to work properly and when they do, cycles begin to regulate and PCOS symptoms seem to fade. Do you still have the same doctor that diagnosed? Clomid can help and I hope it works for you! If it doesn't though, don't rule out talking to your doc about metformin at the very least. Pregnitude is new and since it is a natural supplement and available over the counter, some docs won't recommend it. Some docs aren't fans of natural remedies. I can tell you my OBGYN actually recommended it to me and told me 'it can't hurt!' 

Anyhow, I am definitely not a doctor! I just hate to think you may be missing out on something proven to help us PCOS women. Did you say you go to a reproductive specialist? I would definitely be asking them their thoughts on Metformin to help your PCOS. Their are good studies out there for it, and even better studies with Pregnitude.

Ahhhhhh okay, sorry if that seemed preachy. :-/ I really am just trying to help. 

MalaMae- I would love to go to St. Lucia! We have plans to go to Riviera Maya, Mexico next June to celebrate my sister finally getting married after 12 years and 2 kids. LOL Of course, TTC is priority one, so if I get pregnant we won't be able to go more than likely

Well, I better get ready for work!


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Elpha,
You don't sound preachy at all! PCOS is really not something to take lightly, which is exactly what I have been doing. I do not have the same doctor that diagnosed. I know it is bad, I have never really had any bloodwork done for it. I have done a fair amount of research on my own about PCOS, and knew about the insulin resistance/tendency towards diabetes, and truthfully have felt so bad about my weight, I have just kinda stuck my head in the sand over it. My doctors seemed to not do anything with it, so I didn't advocate for myself on it either. Horrible approach to take, but there it is! That is why I am trying to do better now and eat better and exercise. I actually did ask my regular OBGYN about Metformin around 8 months ago, but she just suggested I see a Reproductive Specialist. 
I do really like our RS, and he is doing all the tests to ensure I actually have it. He said there are about 12 diseases out there that can mimic PCOS. I think my head is finally out of the sand. I am going to need to bite the bullet and schedule just a regular checkup with my GP as well. I wouldn't be surprised if when we go back to the RS, Metformin is on the table. Thank you for all of the info on this! I am definitely a fan of natural remedies, so I will look into the Pregnitude.

St. Lucia would be amazing! A co-worker of mine went there a few years ago and loved it. Travelling anywhere sandy and sunny is right up my alley though. Riviera Maya is beautiful as well! I went on a trip with a friend to Cozumel a few years ago, and we popped over to the mainland....the ruins are incredible.

Have a wonderful Thursday ladies! Good luck on everything! I am currently CD7, so not sure when I will be able to test in September, but have been charting my temps. I had an ultrasound done last week to see what was going on, and I had 6 eggs on the left ovary, and 4 on the right, so that is promising. Plus the hubs sperm is all above normal, although not as good as Malamae's hubby's, those are some impressive swimmers!

Sloan, are you coming up on O time?


----------



## sassypants77

Sloan, just went back and read that you are about 8 dpo, doh! Hoping a BFP comes your way soon!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Glad to hear your specialist is considering ALL options! My doctor just say the insulin resistance, my highly irregular cycles, my weight and made her suspicion of PCOS. When I moved back home to my old doctor's office (where my Mom is a nurse) that is exactly what my chart said. It had my insulin test results and 'suspected PCOS.' I have been prescribed Metformin all along the way, I just never got serious about taking it until May of this year when I finally knew part of WHY I was taking it. My old doctor NOR my doctor up here ever mentioned PCOS to me. They just put me on Metformin because of my insulin test. So when I was having my Mom read off info from my chart over the phone so I could jot a few notes for my new OBGYN, I was SUPER surprised at all of the things that were written yet not told to me! 

It is possible that I might have one of those other problems mistaken for PCOS... but for now, metformin addresses the insulin resistance issue and the Pregnitude does as well. So if I do not have PCOS, I am not doing anything drastic. 

Right now we are in the 'keep trying naturally' window until January. No real tests have been done. I seriously hope they never have to be done! I hate shelling money out for tests that may or may not be necessary and with my crappy insurance that is exactly what I will have to do. I read that the HCG can cost between $700 and $900 just by itself! My insurance pays nothing until I hit a $3,000 deductible. Dumb crappy insurance!


----------



## moondust7

Wow I've gotten behind!! You guys have been busy posting!! Hope you're all having a great week! I can't wait for the weekend. I'm taking tomorrow off, and then Monday is Labor Day, so it's a 4-day weekend!!! :happydance:

Elphabaa - haha oops!! Ok, so if you don't have problems with CM / EWCM, then please disregard my post!! LOL But ya, I agree, preseed is just nice to have when BD'ing a lot LOL :blush: My DH is the same exact way... he always has TONS of drive (and I'm usually pushing him away half the time!! teasingly, but still...). It's definitely nice for making :baby: but he does seem to get a little more nervous when he knows we're trying, and it's like his drive goes down then. Funny how they can change when they know you want it!!! LOL sigh. I am with you on trying naturally until the end of the year. After November it will be 6 months of trying, so hopefully we both get a BFP before then! I guess I'd either go for testing in December, or January (since it might be hard to fit that in with the holidays... we'll se!). 

MalaMae - ya, I am pretty vague with my hubby about when I ovulate too, so he doesn't get too nervous. I definitely agree that acupuncture works for all sorts of things (pain management, TTC etc.), but I'm not ready to go to a session just yet. But I'd love to hear about your experiences with it!! 

Elphabaa - I'm sorry about your dad. :flower: My parents are getting older too, and I worry that by the time I have babies and they grow up a little whether or not they'll have enough time to know their grandparents.

Sassypants and Rose - hi!! :hi: 

And I totally hear you ALL with the diet/exercise thing!!! Since I'm not trying this month, I told myself I would workout tons and lose 5 lbs. But I haven't lost anything yet!! I have been working out a little more, but not anywhere near what I should be. But I'm not giving up, and I'm going to stick with it. It's so hard, but fitness is so important. I have heard that it's good to get lots of low-impact exercise in when TTC, but not to over-do it (that affects hormones apparently). But walking or 30 minutes of other types of aerobic activity is supposed to be good. And I agree - 20 minutes is better than nothing! Even 10 minutes counts. My DH used to say that if I get in 10 minutes one day, that's still worth something. And he's right. When I'm just not up to it, I still try to do a little something and it does make a difference.

:dust:


----------



## SloanPet77

Elphabaa77 said:


> Wow! That is crazy Sloan! Makes you wonder a bit if she just wants attention. Most battered women don't take to a public forum to tell everybody.
> 
> It was a CRAZY day at work... no downtime to catch up on my TTC threads.
> 
> I am definitely going to work at the weight, I know that. Plus I did it before. It just isn't an easy thing without a support system. Not that you guys aren't, but people to go to the gym with me and eat healthy with me 'in person' would help. I tell ya, it is hard to see women BIGGER than me with no problems TTC.
> 
> It can also be harder with PCOS due to the insulin resistance. PCOS women can follow a diet and still gain weight because our bodies seem to turn everything into sugar. If I do start up my shakes again, I think they will be okay but I need to really watch the other food and stay on a low amylose diet which is similar to low carb. Basically I get to be cattle too, but no below ground grown veggies except onion and garlic! No potatoes, sweet or not... no carrots, no radishes... it is a bit crazy!
> 
> Hi Sassypants!  Welcome!
> Are you on Metformin for your PCOS? Seems to be first line treatment for PCOS'rs. There is also a new supplement called Pregnitude that some refer to as 'natural clomid' for us PCOS women. My OBGYN told me to start it in June and it is already making my cycles shorter. I have also talked to a couple women who only have cycles when taking Provera to induce AF. After 3 months along with a low carb diet and exercise, she started ovulating on her own. 2 calendar perfect 28 day cycles in a row! Very inspirational!
> 
> Thanks MalaMae! I let my bridesmaids choose their own styles so that they felt comfortable. Only stipulation was the clover color, my sister had already called the purple as her's! Lol
> 
> Sloan, my cousin went to St. Lucia on her honeymoon last October! They stayed at Sandals and loved it!!! (they are now expecting a daughter in late November)

I hear ya sister, i know how hard it is, i am a food addict (no joke). Yes your wedding looked great! your very beautiful :) So I am 8DPO today, do you girls think i should test or wait until tomorrow? still no symptoms other than sensative nipples which i always have before AF:nope:


----------



## SloanPet77

MalaMae said:


> Good evening my ladies!
> I was busy with Ikea shopping this afternoon :) love Ikea!
> Sloan, Elpha is right, she is attention seeker. When I read a post like that, I just shake my head and move to the next thread. i know she won't hear advices, all she wants to hear is people being sorry for her.
> Elpha, maybe going to St.Lucia for vacation will be the trick for BFP :) A bit of rest and relaxation can't hurt. :)
> 
> 5 DPO- not obesessed at all :nope:, just can't stop analyzing the fertility friend chart :haha:

Good morning Doll!!

I know I should have readu it and moved on but she posted about it like 5 times! Yes all the other ladies were saying stick it out! WTH?? Maybe its a California thing, but girls here dont take crap from any man, and usually make more money!! Mal when are you going to test? I am 8DPO do you think its too soon for me? Zero symptoms:nope:


----------



## moondust7

SloanPet77 said:


> Maybe its a California thing, but girls here dont take crap from any man, and usually make more money!! Mal when are you going to test? I am 8DPO do you think its too soon for me? Zero symptoms:nope:

Hey SloanPet! LOL love what you said about Californians. I've only lived here 5 years, but I totally hear ya. 

Not sure how soon to test! Which tests are you using? I've heard FRER is the good one for detecting early. I always told myself that I wouldn't test until I was late with AF, so I haven't gotten to test yet (but I've sooo wanted to!)... I'm always 28-days on the dot, so if I go through the whole 28th day, I'll test. But I'm considering getting some tests so I can check up (heehee) once I start trying again next month!! :D


----------



## SloanPet77

Rose38 said:


> Hello Sloanpet.
> 
> I am 38.5 and trying naturally. I read your post and thought the same, alot over 35 are doing IVF which is great. I am trying naturally (could never afford IVF even if I need it)..
> Good luck to you. I am on 2nd cycle now on CD3.
> I am trying to pick when I ovulate I think its between day 20 and 24.
> I have not done temping yet. I just use Maybe baby and used the OPK sticks but really ran out before the time in my cycle where i needed them so thinking of buying some more and will start to temp if I am unsuccessful in 2 or more cycles.
> 
> Again good luck and keep us posted on your progress. Baby dust to you and everyone trying.

Hi Rose Darling!!!

Do you have an iphone by chance? If you do get the App, "P Tacker Lite", it has a flower on the front. That thing is amazing it nailed the exact day I ovulated to a T! I am a believer in it, my girlfriend got pg the first try using that app! anyhow, welcome!


----------



## SloanPet77

sassypants77 said:


> Hey Elpha,
> You don't sound preachy at all! PCOS is really not something to take lightly, which is exactly what I have been doing. I do not have the same doctor that diagnosed. I know it is bad, I have never really had any bloodwork done for it. I have done a fair amount of research on my own about PCOS, and knew about the insulin resistance/tendency towards diabetes, and truthfully have felt so bad about my weight, I have just kinda stuck my head in the sand over it. My doctors seemed to not do anything with it, so I didn't advocate for myself on it either. Horrible approach to take, but there it is! That is why I am trying to do better now and eat better and exercise. I actually did ask my regular OBGYN about Metformin around 8 months ago, but she just suggested I see a Reproductive Specialist.
> I do really like our RS, and he is doing all the tests to ensure I actually have it. He said there are about 12 diseases out there that can mimic PCOS. I think my head is finally out of the sand. I am going to need to bite the bullet and schedule just a regular checkup with my GP as well. I wouldn't be surprised if when we go back to the RS, Metformin is on the table. Thank you for all of the info on this! I am definitely a fan of natural remedies, so I will look into the Pregnitude.
> 
> St. Lucia would be amazing! A co-worker of mine went there a few years ago and loved it. Travelling anywhere sandy and sunny is right up my alley though. Riviera Maya is beautiful as well! I went on a trip with a friend to Cozumel a few years ago, and we popped over to the mainland....the ruins are incredible.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday ladies! Good luck on everything! I am currently CD7, so not sure when I will be able to test in September, but have been charting my temps. I had an ultrasound done last week to see what was going on, and I had 6 eggs on the left ovary, and 4 on the right, so that is promising. Plus the hubs sperm is all above normal, although not as good as Malamae's hubby's, those are some impressive swimmers!
> 
> Sloan, are you coming up on O time?

Hi Sassy! I think I O'd on August 22nd! So hopefully we DTD enough! I am currently 8DPO, and have zero symptoms, feeling like it didnt happen :nope:


----------



## SloanPet77

moondust7 said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe its a California thing, but girls here dont take crap from any man, and usually make more money!! Mal when are you going to test? I am 8DPO do you think its too soon for me? Zero symptoms:nope:
> 
> Hey SloanPet! LOL love what you said about Californians. I've only lived here 5 years, but I totally hear ya.
> 
> Not sure how soon to test! Which tests are you using? I've heard FRER is the good one for detecting early. I always told myself that I wouldn't test until I was late with AF, so I haven't gotten to test yet (but I've sooo wanted to!)... I'm always 28-days on the dot, so if I go through the whole 28th day, I'll test. But I'm considering getting some tests so I can check up (heehee) once I start trying again next month!! :DClick to expand...

Moondust, what DPO are you? when is AF due? AF for me is Sept 4th.


----------



## SloanPet77

Well I caved. Took another FR, BFN at 8DPO so Im probably out. Not even a faint line.:nope:


----------



## MalaMae

SloanPet77 said:


> Well I caved. Took another FR, BFN at 8DPO so Im probably out. Not even a faint line.:nope:

:((( hey, cheer up, lovely!! maybe u are, but it's too ealry ?! Who knows? Hope, hope, hope :))
Nah, I'm not testing, my period is regular so I'll wait. If it's late, I'll test it. I know it's silly, but I want to see late period and wonder if I'm prego. Want to have that moment of :"OMG! My period is late!!" Plus I don't feel like spending more money or "negative" tests. I'm spending enough money on supplements. 
It's DPO 6. 8-9 more days until AF.


----------



## SloanPet77

I really hope you get that super super late period, like 9 months late! I hate seeing the negative too but i feel too guilty drinking on the weekend unless I know its a BFN. I am 99% sure its going to stay negative. Next month will be my month.


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Sloan, maybe it is just too early to test? I am not very savvy when it comes to this stuff yet, I know just enough to be dangerous. What is an FR?

MalaMae, here's hoping for a late AF, and BFP to back it up!

Rose, hello as well!

Elpha, yeah, I overall want to get healthy, so I am up for whatever that brings. I really do like our RS, and we are incredibly fortunate with our insurance, and it does cover almost all of the testing. My preference would actually be to conceive without any assistance, but since it has been 2+ years and no dice, I think we are going to need a little nudge.

It amazes me how little docs will share with you about your own health. That being said, I also can't believe that I have let myself gain about 100 lbs in the last 15 years.....what the hell!

Anyway, hope you wonderful ladies have a nice and relaxing long weekend! We are certainly trying for that, and maybe some BD. hehehehe


----------



## MalaMae

SloanPet77 said:


> I really hope you get that super super late period, like 9 months late! I hate seeing the negative too but i feel too guilty drinking on the weekend unless I know its a BFN. I am 99% sure its going to stay negative. Next month will be my month.

hahahahahaha....hilarious!!!! but true. I hope for that too!
Intersting, I thought the next month is mine as well. Maybe if all of us think of BFP next month, maybe we can influence and bring the cosmic energy or cosmic something (whatever it is) to us :) LOL:haha:


----------



## SloanPet77

Hey Sassy, 

FR is First Response, they are supposed to be the best test for an early reading. With that said I tested again today, 9dpo and another BFN.

I am thinking its probably better since DH and I are fighting. Well hes not fighting but I am! Anyone have any advice on how to deal with in laws? Basically my DH's brother, sister, and mother all hate me, to the point where last night his brother told me to never call him again or ever invite him to anything. Of course my husband just sat there and didnt say anything because he doesnt like conflict. I feel like I have been sucking up tp them for 2 years and I just cant win. I feel awful though because before me my DH was close to his family and now I feel like all this rests on my shoulders? i am super depressed.:cry:


----------



## Elphabaa77

SloanPet77 said:


> Hey Sassy,
> 
> FR is First Response, they are supposed to be the best test for an early reading. With that said I tested again today, 9dpo and another BFN.
> 
> I am thinking its probably better since DH and I are fighting. Well hes not fighting but I am! Anyone have any advice on how to deal with in laws? Basically my DH's brother, sister, and mother all hate me, to the point where last night his brother told me to never call him again or ever invite him to anything. Of course my husband just sat there and didnt say anything because he doesnt like conflict. I feel like I have been sucking up tp them for 2 years and I just cant win. I feel awful though because before me my DH was close to his family and now I feel like all this rests on my shoulders? i am super depressed.:cry:

Wow, I don't know what to say. That would be very stressful. :-( Hubby should stick up for you and also try to figure out what their problem is with you so maybe you all can figure out a way to resolve it. ESPECIALLY if you guys want to have a baby! From what I have seen family stress can be a ticking time bomb waiting to explode, which is just more stress you don't need. (not mention stress can keep you from getting pregnant to begin with!)

My situation is the other way around... I can't hardly stand my Hubby's Dad and brother... or his Dad's side of the family in general! They are just some weird, irritating folks! My hubby's Mom left when he was young, but we still see his grandma, Aunt, and cousins on that side and I love them!!! It is just his Dad's side... and honestly his Dad! I hate how his Dad still treats him like a child most the time... plus his Dad has made bad choices in women and when these women basically abused hubby and his bro, he did nothing about it! My hubby got sent to juvenile detention center because the one ex-wife pressed charges saying he molested his brother!!! Stuff that NEVER happened and his Dad didn't even throw her out on the street! He just let hubby be shipped off to Juvie hall at age 16! Only thing he did was introduce his brother to porn magazines and he gets sent away and the witch got to stay!
Gahhhhh! Okay, sorry. Just thinking about the whole situation makes me angry! So I definitely have reason!

Sorry you are depressed Sloan. :-( hubby should be sticking up for you regardless of whether or not he likes conflict! You are his wife and his family needs to treat you a lot better than they do! Good luck! Wish I had more insight. :-/


----------



## MalaMae

Sloan, holy s...!! Sorry you are going through sh.. like this. You don't need this when you're already going through infertility issues. You actually need to sit down with your husband and tell him in a way that he'll seriously understand that u are hurt and he should be the one to deal with his family. After all it's his family and he should be the buffer between you and his family. He needs to solve it. 
Anyway how does he feel about the situation and about his family not liking you. And what is their problem with you?

Sassy, if you're getting the FR don't get the digital one, shuts down once detects positive test. I'm left with 15 useless strips :(


----------



## SloanPet77

Thanks girls! We had a long talk about it and hopefully it gets better, if not hubby said we will just cut his family off entirely.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Today is my official 'BACK TO DIETING' day! So far, so good! I shopped around the organic section of the local grocery store and found some good stuff for my low amylose diet. The only 'violation' of my low amylose diet right now is that I am going to have one IdealShape shake for breakfast. There is sugar and maltodextrin in that, but I figure a little bit shouldn't hurt the diet too much. I am headed off to the gym shortly to spend some much needed time on the elliptical trainer, then I plan on going home and having a delicious chicken Caesar salad for dinner! I found a new yogurt-based Caesar Parmesan dressing that doesn't have the added sugar normal dressings do, so hopefully it will taste delicious! 

I had a dream Sunday night that I was holding my baby girl. She was so beautiful with tons of dark brown hair. When I showed her to my husband, she smiled at him. The dream was so real and I was so happy. Of course, then my hubby's alarm went off and woke me from it. :dohh: Regardless, I have found a 'renewed' reason for wanting to lose weight. Hopefully the image of that beautiful baby girl will keep me on the weight loss track!

On a different note, I am stopping the FertilAid supplement almost as soon as I started it. I just found out that when you are on Metformin you shouldn't take anything that contains Gingko Biloba. *sigh* Well that is money down the drain! Oh well, things seem to be working better in my body just from the Metformin and Pregnitude. I had the most 'mild' AF I can ever remember! There was only one completely miserable day (usually have at least 2!!!) and all of the other days were super light. Instead of 6-7 days, it was only 5... and barely that. So I 'think' things are on the right track. I will just go back to my one-a-day prescribed prenatals and ditch the FertilAid. The prenatals are way cheaper anyhow!

Hope all is well with you guys! It's been quiet around here lately!


----------



## MalaMae

Welcome back girls! Nobody wrote- that means everybody enjoyed the long weekend :)
Mine was pretty peaceful and relaxing :) What did you do?

P.S. Anybody has good news?


----------



## MalaMae

haha... the whole weekend nobody and then we wrote in same time :)))
WOW so many good news you have- working out, motivated, good AF and the dream- I hope you soon hold a baby girl in your arms :)


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi Girls!

Nothing exciting here! Getting along better with the DH and thinks are back to normal. Got 2 BFN on Sunday and Monday so now just waiting for good ole AF today or tomorrow. I am thinking this month its going to happen! I have the OPK all figured out and know which days to DTD, so I'm hopful for this month! I didnt do much this wekend, wine tasting all day saturday (followed by me crying and saying I wanted a divorce, eek too much wine!), sunday we went to a BBQ and then out drinking on the town! And yesterday we were hungover but managed to go pick up my dining room table.

Elpha so excited for you and your wright loss journey! I had an ideal shake for breakfast but it didnt feel me up at all? I'm still going to try though. Well to a new month girls!

Malamae did you even test?


----------



## MalaMae

hahaha, Sloan, you are so funny. No more wine for you :haha: but congrats for your new dining table :flower:
Nope, I did not tested- I have absolutely no prego symptoms, only AF symptoms :growlmad:- yesterday I felt so pissed off, I know the AF should be here before Saturday. Hopefully it won't arrive at all :witch:


----------



## Elphabaa77

That was funny MalaMae! Haha! Great minds think alike!

Sloan, I mix the chocolate shake with unsweetened almond milk, a tablespoon of PB2, and 8 ice cubes and blend it up. Tastes like a Reese's shake and it keeps me good for a couple hours, then I am ready for a mid morning snack. Today that was a small apple and a reduced fat Colby jack cheese stick. As long as I have a small, approx 100 calorie snack every 2 hours I am good. The PB2 Powder adds the protein and taste of peanut butter but not the fat and calories. I buy it at my gym, but it can be ordered online too. I also keep frozen fruit around to blend with the vanilla mix.

Are you doing just the shake mix and milk? That may be why you fon't feel satisfied. If I do it alone, I typically need a granola bar, cereal bar, or something small to go with.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Oh, and I take their ResveraShape supplement as well and I do believe it helps! Just gotta keep drinking water. It seems to make the pill more effective at curving my appetite... You know, when I stick to my diet. I am hoping 1 shake for breakfast won't burn me out on them so bad.


----------



## sassypants77

Hey Ladies! I am back. Had a long weekend with my side of the family, much craziness ensued and surrounded by kiddos, but a fun if not relaxing time.

Sloan, glad your hubby is supportive and has your back with his family, it can be sooo stressful. Hope Sept is your month for a BFP!

Elpha, awesomeness on the diet and gym! I gotta food detox after the glutton of food at my family's, it was insanity as always.

Malamae, hope a BFP is right around the corner for you!

AFM, I had my HSG test today. Not pleasant! At least it was quick and over with. There was some blockage on the right side, but they managed to flush it out. I also realized that this is the TTC NATURALLY thread.....and I am guessing that won't be us for much longer. Somehow I totally missed the naturally part! I still don't see us going beyond clomid or something similar. They do say that for the first 3 months after the HSG your fertility rates are improved because it is cleared out, so here is hoping! I imagine we will be meeting with the doc soon to go over results.

Have a lovely Wednesday ladies.


----------



## MalaMae

Hi sassy, glad you had fun weekend.

It is true. I heard of cases when after HSG women do get pregnant just beacuse their tubes was flushed. 
I did the sonohysterography (which is the same thing only with ultrasound) and one of the tubes got flushed, but I wasn't one of those successful BFP stories. Then I even got a compliment from my FS: "Oh, you have beautiful uterus." :haha: Weird- yes!, but still a compliment :haha:


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hehe I think I would feel awkward if my doctor told me I had a beautiful uterus! :rofl:

Well, I got my workout in early this morning and started getting super sick during it. I went to work for 2 hours but felt so icky I went home. I either have a stomach bug or food poisoning! I ate some Greek yogurt yesterday that tasted bad... but all Greek yogurt tastes spoiled and the date was good on it through September 9th. I just tried to eat dinner and ended up sick again. :-/ Sure hope this goes away soon whatever it is. 

I have heard the same thing about women getting pregnant after HSG. Hopefully it will help you Sassy! I am only TTC naturally until January. Then my OBGYN wants to get more proactive with testing and then probably clomid. Really hoping it will happen before January so we can avoid all of the expensive tests my insurance won't cover! I am definitely going to work at doing my part by losing weight. Maybe this sickness well help me drop some weight! Not the 'healthy' way, but a start!


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi Girls!

Elpha I am so proud of you girl! I am only mixing the shakes with water to save on the calories but that is obviously not working because after my shake today i went to subway and got an egg white flatbread melt (330 calories), but not good! I think on Monday I am going to do this 3 day diet thing! who knows, all I do know is I had to go to the mall last night and buy new work clothes! went up a whole other pants size girls wth?

Elpha, fingers crossed for you dear. How was your weekend?

Sassy, you are already part of the group so we wont kick you out if you need some fertility help, we might be right behind you with that! On a good note one of my girlfriends tried go get pregnant for 5 years and had that test done where they run fluid whereever and it unblocks something (is that what you had?), anyhow she was pregnant a month later!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

Oh also, do you girls think we should rename this thread since its cycle three now? Any suggestions on new titles for the thread?

One Canadian, One mid-western, a Sassypants, and a drunk snooki look alike, *TTC?*
does that have a good ring? haha JK!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok but really girls! we must rename!

4 awesome chics in our 30's, TTC #1, accepting applications for a 5th wheel?!!!


----------



## sassypants77

What up Wonderful Women?!

Sloan, your call on the thread name....I honestly have no clue when it comes to this stuff, and this is actually the first time I have ever posted on any type of forum. I am hoping that I randomly end up preggo after the flush, especially since the right side was blocked, but I am pretty doubtful based on temping that I ovulate with any type of consistency.

Elpha, yay-yay-yay on working out, but it sucks that you got sick. I am bad and bailed tonite, I have work to do, which has sucked monkey b-u-t-t for the last few months, but since I have such awesome insurance, I can't complain too much. Really I am just making an excuse. Gotta get my head on straight for working out, but I have lost about 5 lbs. over the last few weeks. I will take the small victories!

Mala, I can't help but wonder what makes a uterus beautiful! 

Is it bad that I am already ready for the weekend? Anyone have fun plans coming up? I am hoping to have a jump in temp soon, but we shall see. I was thinking that with the progesterone and the 10 eggs they saw, I might actually ovulate this month. Time will tell. Have a wonderful night ladies.


----------



## MalaMae

Hahahaha.... &#55357;&#56835; this is hilarious!!!
Sloan, love your titles!! Whatever u come up with it'll be awesome, but has to be funny since all other threads are serious. Hahahaha....
Sassy, u have to ask her what she saw so beautiful in my uterus. My question was the same :)))) LOL

Elpha, when I'm sick I hope on loosing weight too. It's like a highlight for me :)) LOL


----------



## SloanPet77

sassypants77 said:


> What up Wonderful Women?!
> 
> Sloan, your call on the thread name....I honestly have no clue when it comes to this stuff, and this is actually the first time I have ever posted on any type of forum. I am hoping that I randomly end up preggo after the flush, especially since the right side was blocked, but I am pretty doubtful based on temping that I ovulate with any type of consistency.
> 
> Elpha, yay-yay-yay on working out, but it sucks that you got sick. I am bad and bailed tonite, I have work to do, which has sucked monkey b-u-t-t for the last few months, but since I have such awesome insurance, I can't complain too much. Really I am just making an excuse. Gotta get my head on straight for working out, but I have lost about 5 lbs. over the last few weeks. I will take the small victories!
> 
> Mala, I can't help but wonder what makes a uterus beautiful!
> 
> Is it bad that I am already ready for the weekend? Anyone have fun plans coming up? I am hoping to have a jump in temp soon, but we shall see. I was thinking that with the progesterone and the 10 eggs they saw, I might actually ovulate this month. Time will tell. Have a wonderful night ladies.

HI Sassy! 

I have faith that the blockage removal worked! Have any of you girls ever thought, "hey maybe I shouldnt have a baby"? Not because of the trying hassle but because of the getting up every night and early every morning for the next 16 years? Not to mention what if our kids have problems? I am getting scarred thinking I might not have the patience to be a mom.


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok how about I start a new thread and just say, 4 awesome chics TTC#1, 30+, cycle #3,join our journey? I can put it under the TTC #1 forum?

Malamae did you test? I started last night 30 days on the button, as usual. Starting to freak out about having a baby though....


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok so I started the new thread. It is under the TTC #1 forum. It is titled 4 Awesome Chic's, TTC#1, 30+, cycle 3, Join our Journey! see you girls there!


----------



## Seity

I just wanted to say Hi. I married at 34 (just before turning 35) and we decided to ttc a year later. 3 cycles tracking OV and I got my BFP, just a month before my 36th birthday. (First marriage, first baby)
We weren't even trying this time and just accidentally had sex during my fertile window once (I OV'd early that month) and *bam* I'm pregnant with my 2nd baby at 39. Have faith, most women will easily get pregnant in their 30's without any help. 
:dust:
Good luck all!


----------



## SloanPet77

Seity said:


> I just wanted to say Hi. I married at 34 (just before turning 35) and we decided to ttc a year later. 3 cycles tracking OV and I got my BFP, just a month before my 36th birthday. (First marriage, first baby)
> We weren't even trying this time and just accidentally had sex during my fertile window once (I OV'd early that month) and *bam* I'm pregnant with my 2nd baby at 39. Have faith, most women will easily get pregnant in their 30's without any help.
> :dust:
> Good luck all!

Hi Seity!!!

thanks for the thoughtful words! Please feel free to join either of our groups! Hope the babies are doing well!


----------



## liz0012

Hi ladys! I found your posting:) Can I join in. I am 31, 32 in Dec. and ttc #1. We started in June and so this is my 3 cycle. I ovulated today so I am on 1dpo. I never thought ttc would be so hard. A little about me, I got married in April and my husband is 36. I was a full time teacher in the inner city and we moved do to my husbands job so now I am taking it easy and working like 2 days a week.... and LOVING it!!! I run almost every day for 5 miles a day and I love being active. I have thyroid cancer, so I kind of have to work out a ton just to keep being a size 8! SUCKS! but Anyways, that is pretty much it oh, and I have 5 fur babies:) all chihuahuas!!


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi Liz! I just messaged you on our other blog too! Glad to have you! You are a perfect fit for this group!

I try to be active as well however it seems since the big 35 hit, i cant keep any weight off! I was a size four 2 years ago and yesterday I had to go out and buy 8's!!! UGG. I jog as well but only 3 miles, 3 days a week. I have done 2 half marathons but that is about the extent of my athletasism. (sp?) We have one fur baby, a 6 year old greyhound we rescued two years ago after our American Bulldog passed. 

I am excited for you to be at 1 DPO! So what cycle days did you guys DTD? In case you missed it in our last thread, If you have an iphone I am a huge fan of this App called "P Tracker Lite" it has a flower on the front. This App pinpointed the days i ovulated to the exact day the last two months!!!


----------



## liz0012

SloanPet77 said:


> Hi Liz! I just messaged you on our other blog too! Glad to have you! You are a perfect fit for this group!
> 
> I try to be active as well however it seems since the big 35 hit, i cant keep any weight off! I was a size four 2 years ago and yesterday I had to go out and buy 8's!!! UGG. I jog as well but only 3 miles, 3 days a week. I have done 2 half marathons but that is about the extent of my athletasism. (sp?) We have one fur baby, a 6 year old greyhound we rescued two years ago after our American Bulldog passed.
> 
> I am excited for you to be at 1 DPO! So what cycle days did you guys DTD? In case you missed it in our last thread, If you have an iphone I am a huge fan of this App called "P Tracker Lite" it has a flower on the front. This App pinpointed the days i ovulated to the exact day the last two months!!!

hi Sloan- I am right on for a 28 day cycle. We bd every day since cd 6:) we are going to tonight too just to make sure the egg isn't waiting there. This has been a process. Whoever thought making a baby would be so complicated! 
kind of funny, but for all the miles I run, I never even did a 1/2 maraton. I did a 15K last oct. and just 5K and 10Ks nothing more. I need too. I am one of those runners that likes to run at my own pace and on my own terms. I get really nervous when I am among other runners. I can run distance verses speed. I love running though. It would be hard to go from a 4 to an 8. I am very happy at an 8. I do have 4 pairs of 6's that I fit into too, which makes me happy, but there is no hope with my thyroid that I will ever be skinny and I am ok with it. I am very healthy and my cancer is not growing. I am very scared to gain weight when I get pregnant though. That is one of my biggest fears! You too?? I know I will keep up running and eat healthy. Well, I am happy I joined you guys!!!! This is our month I know it!!!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

awesome! see you on the new thread


----------



## MalaMae

Hi!
Wow so many new posts! :)
Sloan if you say "cycle #3" I don't qualify, I'm on cycle #26! :))
Expecting AF tomorrow. Sorry, can't type more, I'm on a wedding in PA and typing on iphone is a torture :))
Don't freak out about kids. We won't be te first and surely not the last ones to have kids :)))


----------



## SloanPet77

haha ok I will edit the title Malamae! have fun, have some drinks for me!


----------



## MalaMae

You got it girl. For sure there will be several drinks for you and several more for the other amazing girls here :)


----------

